# need to fish!



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

has anyone been out to or gotten a look at the mad in the past few days? its been sneaking down to levels that i have fished before, anyone know if it is still holding any color? finally have a couple days off so i am debating between the mad and brookville, any info would be appreciated. i think not fishing often enough is slowly driving me to madness.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't know about the Mad but I'm getting a bit of cabin fever here..may go out to Rocky on Sat just to get out.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

We moved in October...in fact, still getting settled & a bunch of stuff to get out of the old place...trash mostly. I'll bet it's been almost 4 months since I last fished. On top of the move, new Grandson Mike was born Sept 14th, then 3 more Grandkids had birthdays between Oct 5th & Nov 29th, plus mine on Nov 30th, Christmas shopping, hit a large deer last week & Jeep's in the body shop now...........FLY FISHING?? What's that?...I vaguely remember!!!
Mike


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm your right we all need to fish, and by the looks of the witty banter on the steelhead site they need to fish too .. lol... when does the indiana lic expire?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I here ya, I have not been out in forever, waiting for the LMR to drop to fishable levels but my morning's to fish have been 0 anyway so busy here. 007 3/31/08 for indiana


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

Me and my buddy were on the mad last sunday and we both got two like 8 inchers on wollys.The water didnt seem to be to high but it was frezzzzzing.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Well I'm going out with the risk of freezing off my cahoonies..got a question what is a tandem rig? ha! no well I know what it is but for steelhead a tandem rig with an egg pattern egg on top what's on the bottom a nymph? Or is it other way around..egg ticking on bottom? I've don't have much experience in the cold cold water and I heard drifting the rigs works well but not sure.. I really just want to swing some streamers on a sink-tip..but it might decrease any sort of small chance I already might have...
Janus


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not the only suffering potential mental damage from not getting out. I've even found myself looking at the ponds and lakes I drive by just wondering if there is one that isn't quite iced over or maybe if I tried a big enough fly, I might entice some half frozen something to hit. With all the Christmas stuff, and getting ready for a Boy Scout Klondike Derby, the Mad is out of the ? for me. We can all just admit ourselves to the funny farm together and fish for the infamous albino/rubber trout hybrid.  

Janus,
I'm not really familiar with tandem rigs for steel, but I do know that it seems to be a lot easier to cast (less crappy wind knots and tangles) if you put the heavier/bigger/more wind resistant fly as the top fly and the smaller one as the dropper. BTW, the last time I fished the Mad I did really well swinging a tandem streamer rig. Just combine the two and see what happens. Or use a bugger as the top fly and an egg/nymph as the dropper. Good luck, you might just have decent weather.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Janus said:


> Well I'm going out with the risk of freezing off my cahoonies..got a question what is a tandem rig? ha! no well I know what it is but for steelhead a tandem rig with an egg pattern egg on top what's on the bottom a nymph? Or is it other way around..egg ticking on bottom? I've don't have much experience in the cold cold water and I heard drifting the rigs works well but not sure.. I really just want to swing some streamers on a sink-tip..but it might decrease any sort of small chance I already might have...
> Janus


Lets think about this... lol.. when the over night low is 25 or lower Tommy stays home!..lol.. The wind can make slush, and by the time you get your third cast your flies will be like little ice cubes you can put in your soda!..lol.. Tandem if you want to fish them wolley bugger on bottom pink egg on top....You fly line will gather radial ice faster than sh1t through a fan .. lol..


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh it will be in the 40's by noon. Friday night low 36 sat night low 43. High temp on Sat 46. Hey here's a link:
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/44107?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
Check it out ..stop laughing out loud.
Thanks for the tandem tip.
Janus


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

got out and soothed my addiction, brookville was low enough so i hit it for a few hours. managed 4 with a 16in bow and 17.5in brownie for big boys, man it felt good to hook up. also got my a$# handed to me by somthing that smacked a streamer and spit it back once it was well into my backing, im convincing myself it wasnt a trout for sanity's sake


----------

